# Lumière de veille toujours allumée



## vyal (27 Janvier 2006)

Depuis quelques jours, la plupart du temps le voyant de veille de mon powerbook alu 15" 1.25 reste allumé même lorsque le powerbook n'est pas en veille !
J'ai cherché dans les forums mais pas trouvé un cas similaire.
J'ai tenté de réinitialiser tout ce qui m'est passé par la tête mais rien n'y fait !

De plus, depuis quelques semaines la fonction de réglage automatique du niveau de rétro éclairage et d'allumage du clavier ne marche plus, malgré le fait que les capteurs soient toujours opérationnels puisque j'ai remarqué que le niveau d'intensité du voyant de veille dépendait toujours de la lumière ambiante.

Ces deux problèmes pourraient-ils avoir un lien ?! j'espère que ce n'est pas l'annonce d'un problème plus grave en perspective !


----------



## Ed_the_Head (27 Janvier 2006)

T'as essayé de zapper la PRAM?


----------



## vyal (27 Janvier 2006)

PRAM, NVRAM, PMU, FSCK, utilitaire de disque, Onyx, voilà à peu près tout ce que j'ai essayé..
Ce qui est drôle, c'est que parfois elle est éteinte lorsqu'il est vraiment en veille !  

ah oui, j'ai récemment remplacé le graveur interne par un 845, mais enfin je ne pense pas qu'il y ait un lien de cause à effet..


----------



## Ed_the_Head (28 Janvier 2006)

Aucune idée alors...


----------



## vyal (28 Janvier 2006)

Voilà une réponse honnête !  
Si je trouve des pistes ailleurs je vous raconterai tout ça, même si ce n'est pas un problème crucial !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (28 Janvier 2006)

Même "problème" que toi, avant il me le faisait pas.
Ce que j'appelle la veille moi, c'est l'écran qui s'éteint mais le PB est toujours allumé et tourne (j'ai pas d'économiseur et l'écran s'éteint après 10 minutes).

Je suis sûr et certain que ça vient de la 10.4.4, cherche pas. Avant j'étais sous 10.4.3 avec le dernier PB HD 15", j'avais pas de lumière de veille comme toi. Maintenant j'en ai une.

Faut faire avec, c'est pas un bug.
Quelqu'un pour confirmer ?


----------



## SirDeck (28 Janvier 2006)

m4el a dit:
			
		

> Même "problème" que toi, avant il me le faisait pas.
> Ce que j'appelle la veille moi, c'est l'écran qui s'éteint mais le PB est toujours allumé et tourne (j'ai pas d'économiseur et l'écran s'éteint après 10 minutes).
> 
> Je suis sûr et certain que ça vient de la 10.4.4, cherche pas. Avant j'étais sous 10.4.3 avec le dernier PB HD 15", j'avais pas de lumière de veille comme toi. Maintenant j'en ai une.
> ...



Lorsque l'écran passe en veille, le voyant s'allume fixe. Lorsque la machine passe en veille, le voyant pulse.

Tu sais donc exactement dans quel état est ta machine. Très bon guidage


----------



## vyal (31 Janvier 2006)

Je reviens pour vous raconter quelques nouveautés ! 
Pour commencer, depuis le début j'ai réglé mon écran pour qu'il s'éteigne au bout de quelques minutes, mais jusqu'à présent, dans des conditions normales de fonctionnement, la lumière de veille ne s'était jamais allumée dans ce cas de figure. Maintenant elle ne signifie plus rien puisqu'elle peut osciller quel que soit l'état du mac. Bref.

Par cuiriosité, j'ai réinstallé un système tiger tout propre sur un disque externe et redémarré dessus, et là ça a été le retour des éclairages de noel !! 
Le rétro éclairage du clavier (en panne depuis qqtemps) s'est réactivé, et le réglage auomatique de luminosité de l'écran s'est remis à fonctionner, mais de manière totalement aléatoire, on dirait qu'eux aussi se sont mis à "respirer" comme le voyant de veille !
Lorsque j'ai rebooté sous mon système habituel, ça a continué à le faire encore un peu, et puis ça s'est calmé.. et le voyant de veille s'est remis à s'allumer n'importe quand. 
Je vais peut etre essayer de réinstaller un système propre antérieur, maintenant, pour voir ce que ça va faire !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (4 Février 2006)

SirDeck a dit:
			
		

> Lorsque l'écran passe en veille, le voyant s'allume fixe. Lorsque la machine passe en veille, le voyant pulse.
> 
> Tu sais donc exactement dans quel état est ta machine. Très bon guidage



Tout à fait, j'ai oublié de préciser, la lumière est fixe et ne pulse pas dans l'état de veille "écran". Par contre, tout à fait normalement la lumière pulse en veille machine.


----------



## SirDeck (19 Février 2006)

J'ai eu un problème deux fois avec l'éclairage.

Comme toi, le voyant de veille reste allumé fixe en sortie de veille système alors que l'écran s'est allumé. Mais à partir de là, il n'est plus possible de passer en veille. L'écran ne bascule plus en veille. Il ne baisse même plus de luminosité. Le rétro-éclairage du clavier ne fonctionne plus. Si je le ferme, l'écran s'éteint mais le mac ne tombe pas en veille.

Mais surtout, il est impossible de l'éteindre. Il quitte bien la session, referme le fond d'écran, le petit bidule se met à tourner et plus rien ne bouge. Le reboot violent ne fonctionne pas. La seule chose : appuie long sur le power.

La dernière fois, j'avais également perdu Exposé et pomme-tab ne fonctionnait plus également. Mais tout le reste fonctionne impec.

:mouais:  :hein: :sleep:


----------



## .Steff (19 Février 2006)

J'ai deja vu ce probleme de veille qui s'allume.
Hasard ou coïncidence, j'installe MS OfficeX sur un powerbook 15" qui a 2 ans, avec 10.4.5 et a la fin, au reboot suivant, la lumiere juste au dessous de l'écran s'est allumé...Bizarre.

Peut être que ce vous aideras ( j'en doute.)


ps: pas de soucis de ce type sur mon ibook !!


----------

